#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  4 Ohm -> 8 Ohm

## Lemmen

hallo luitjes,

Ik heb een vraag, mijn versterker stuurt 4 ohm uit, terwijl mijn speakers 8 ohm zijn. Is dit schadelijk?

Grtz,
Lemmen

----------


## moderator

Werd er niet chagerijnig van, kreeg wel kromme tenen bij het lezen van zoveel onzin die echt kant noch wal raakte!

Eerst en vooral: ik ben geen techneut, weet alleen hoe de principes werken...
Maar daarom laat ik het graag aan anderen over om te reageren met een verhaal wat klopt!
Vriendelijk verzoek aan de anderen met geen-uiterst beperkte kennis om dat ook te doen!

In antwoord op de vraag:



> citaat:mijn versterker stuurt 4 ohm uit, terwijl mijn speakers 8 ohm zijn. Is dit schadelijk?



1. Een versteker stuurt niet "zoveel" Ohm uit. Een versterker wordt op een bepaalde impedantie belast.
De speaker(kast) die je aan de versterkeruitgang hangt bepaalt op hoeveel Ohm die kant van je versterker wordt belast.

korte uitleg:
Heb je een kast die 8Ohm is: versterker wordt op 8 Ohm belast
Heb je een kast die 4Ohm is,: versterker wordt op 4 Ohm belast

Hang je twee kasten van 8ohm op 1 versterkeruitgang: versterker op 4 Ohm belast.
Hang je twee kasten van 4Ohm op 1 versterkeruitgang: versterker op 2 Ohm belast.

In je handleiding ( papiertje wat nog ongelezen in de doos ligt) staat vermeld hoeveel Watt jouw versterker levert bij belasting van je versterker met een speaker waarvan...tadaa! de impedantie (doorgaans 4-8-16 Ohm) ook bekend is.

----------


## Robert

Hallo Lemmen!

De impedantie van een luidspreker (aantal ohm) is weerstand. Hoe minder weerstand een versterker heeft, hoe meer vermogen (watt) hij "uitstuurt". Het is niet goed voor een versterker als de weerstand TE laag wordt. Sommige versterkers kunnen werken met een weerstand van 2 ohm per uitgang (een versterker heeft bijna altijd 2 uitgangen: links en rechts). Bij andere kan je beter niet lager gaan dan 4 ohm.

Jij hebt boxen van 8 ohm. Als je 1 box per versterkeruitgang aansluit, draait de versterker dus met een weerstand van 8 ohm. Dat is bij geen enkele versterker een probleem, dus wat jij aan wil sluiten moet gewoon kunnen.

En voor het geval je geen nieuwe versterker hebt gekocht, maar hem zoals iedereen die begint vierdehands hebt gekocht / gekregen / op zolder gevonden en dus het papiertje niet ongelezen in een doos hebt liggen (...): Waarschijnlijk dacht je dat die versterker 4 ohm uitstuurt omdat er op staat "2*150 watt @ 4 ohm" of iets dergelijks. Dat is dus alleen maar een voorbeeld. 

Succes! Robert

----------


## berth

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> 
> Werd er niet chagerijnig van, kreeg wel kromme tenen bij het lezen van zoveel onzin die echt kant noch wal raakte!
> 
> Eerst en vooral: ik ben geen techneut, weet alleen hoe de principes werken...
> Maar daarom laat ik het graag aan anderen over om te reageren met een verhaal wat klopt!
> Vriendelijk verzoek aan de anderen met geen-uiterst beperkte kennis om dat ook te doen!
> 
> In antwoord op de vraag:
> ...



Das erg duidelijk mod!!

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ik ben het bijna met de mod eens, alleen:

Het is niet zo dat je als je er twee kasten van 4 Ohm op zet het altijd 2 ohm wordt...

Dit ligt eraan of je het geheel paralel of in serie zet.

Verder sluit ik me er helemaal bij aan.. dus bij deze

----------

